# REW "Check Levels" procedure + humming noise from speaker



## vincleif (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been trying to set up REW with a dB meter from RadioShack. I've calibrated the soundcard.

When I do the "Check Levels" I get a humming/buzzing noise from my speaker together with the test sound.
I have connected:

- Line-Out (PC) to an RCA-input on my receiver
- Line-IN (PC) to the RadioShack dB meter

I have tried "Right channel" (in all the connections) as well as "Left channel".

Anyone who has had the same problem? I'm a bit afraid to increase the volume (to get to the 75dB mark) as not to destroy my speaker.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

vincleif,

What kind of soundcard are you using? If it's an external USB card such as my Behringer UCA-202 there is a switch (I think it's called monitor or record) which may be causing the problem. In any event, it would probably help if you could tell us the card type.


----------

